# Repost: Reformed churches near north Denver?



## ClayPot (Jan 14, 2010)

I posted this a few days ago, but the thread has vanished. I was hoping to get some recommendations for reformed churches in the Denver area (preferably north Denver, near Westminster, Thornton, Northglenn, etc.).

Previous recommendations include Westminster Reformed Presbyterian Church in Westminster and Emmanual Reformed Church in Westminster.


----------



## Berean (Jan 14, 2010)

FYI, it got moved to Reformed Connections.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f70/reformed-churches-near-denver-57591/#post746126


----------



## rbcbob (Jan 14, 2010)

Christ Church
Tracy Smith, Pastor
P.O .Box 36213
Denver, CO 80236
(303) 934-3032
http://christchurchdenver.com
L2 Church
Russ McKendry
1477 Columbine 
Denver, CO 80206

(303) 321-3291


L² Church - Denver
Reformed Baptist Church of Northern Colorado
Van Dorn, Doug 
5860 Oxford Road
Niwot, CO 80503 

(303) 828-3581


Reformed Baptist Church of Northern Colorado
South Denver Reformed Baptist Church Plant 
Tony Jackson, Church Planter
7190 S Chase Ct. 
Littleton, CO 80128

720-544-1917


South Denver Church Planting Effort


----------



## ClayPot (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Norm. I'm not a "full" member, so I'm not allowed to access that area. That's probably why it seemingly disappeared. Thanks again.


----------



## Edward (Jan 14, 2010)

Excerpt from my post on the other thread:

Home :: Covenant Presbyterian Church, Wheat Ridge


Covenant
6100 West 44th Ave | Wheat Ridge CO 80033 | 303-424-8889 

The Rev. Mr. Greco reminded me that a PBer has been called to pastor that church.


----------



## BertMulder (Jan 14, 2010)

There is a Protestant Reformed church in Loveland


----------



## Berean (Jan 14, 2010)

jpfrench81 said:


> Thanks Norm. I'm not a "full" member, so I'm not allowed to access that area. That's probably why it seemingly disappeared. Thanks again.


 
You should PM one of the mods. "Not a full member"? You should be able to access that forum when you're logged in I would think.


----------

